# Cracklin In My Bose Speaker



## ShawnD (Nov 11, 2012)

I have recently decided to move into the 21st century and bought a Flat Screen, Samsung 7100. I also bought a ONKYO TX-NR616 receiver and a Acoustimass® 10 speaker system. I added two bookself Bose 301 speakers that were put next to the TV. Everything has been great for the last 3 months and then this morning my right front speaker, part of the Acoustimass® 10 speaker system, the smaller two speaker system, started crackling. I have the 4 speakers for the Accoustimass system conected to the Bose Base Unit, per the interstructions. Any ideas???

Thanks 

Shawn


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> I have recently decided to move into the 21st century and bought a Flat Screen, Samsung 7100. I also bought a ONKYO receiver and a Acoustimass® 10 speaker system. I added two bookself Bose 301 speakers that were put next to me TV. Everything has been great for the last 3 months and then this morning my right front speaker, part of the Acoustimass® 10 speaker system, the smaller two speaker system, started crackling. I have the 4 speakers for the Accoustimass system conected to the Bose Base Unit, per the interstructions. Any ideas???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shawn


I would start by checking all of your connections to make sure nothing has come loose. If you still get the crackle, switch that speaker with another one. If the speaker still makes the noise when connected to another output from your Bose unit, it may be that the speaker itself is damaged. If you get the noise from another speaker in its place, then it may be a problem with that specific output on your Bose unit.


----------



## ShawnD (Nov 11, 2012)

Update: The crackeling seems to be the entire right front corner. Both my small speaker in my Acoustimass® 10 speaker system and my Bose 301, front right speaker, are both crackeling. I swapped the right front small speaker with the left front and the crackeling is still there. I checked all the conections and they are tight. Any ideas??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it possible to bypass the Bose controller and plug the speaker directly into the Onkyo? see if the problem still persists.


----------



## ShawnD (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes it is possible, for the short term. I will try that and will post what happens


----------



## ShawnD (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I may be wrong.......but it appears that the crackeling is coming mainly from the right front but I can also hear it thru the center channel too. All is run thru the Bose Base Unit except the two Bose 301 Bookself. Those are run directly to the receiver. I can hear the crackeling in the 301's two.

I connected the speakers to the receiver, taking the base unit out of the mix, and the crackeling is still there.

Any ideas???


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> I think I may be wrong.......but it appears that the crackeling is coming mainly from the right front but I can also hear it thru the center channel too. All is run thru the Bose Base Unit except the two Bose 301 Bookself. Those are run directly to the receiver. I can hear the crackeling in the 301's two.
> 
> I connected the speakers to the receiver, taking the base unit out of the mix, and the crackeling is still there.
> 
> Any ideas???


Have you tried multiple sources, to see if the crackling is being introduced before the reciever?


----------



## ShawnD (Nov 11, 2012)

No I have not tried that. I have a playstation that also runs into the receiver. I can try a game to see if the noise is still there. Good idea....thanks for it !!!


----------



## ShawnD (Nov 11, 2012)

I turned the receiver off and used the speakers that are built into the TV and the crackling is not present.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like the receiver is the problem.


----------

